# Personal trainer job in Dubai



## FVZmove (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello there!

Im e experienced Personal trainer with almost 5 years of experience, looking for a job in Dubai. I've worked in Holmes Place (as a Personal trainer) and in Steiner Leisure (as a onboard Fitness director) and im trained in Personal training, nutrition and specialized in functional training.
I have a university degree in "Sports science: specialization in sport and exercise psichology", wich makes me an expert on exercise motivation.

Im fluent in English, very good understanding and good verbal expression in spanish, basic (very ) in french.

Does anybody knows where i need to go, or need to do to get a job as a Personal trainer in Dubai?

Thanx in advance!

Fábio M. Van Zeller


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Fabio

If you do a search here in the forum you will find several threads of other people asking for PT jobs so you will find them helpful. 

Here are some to get you started

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/98766-personal-trainer-looking-work.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/85190-working-personal-trainer.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/4802-working-fitness-first-uae.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...2684-dubai-media-television-fitness-jobs.html


----------



## FVZmove (Jan 23, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Fabio
> 
> If you do a search here in the forum you will find several threads of other people asking for PT jobs so you will find them helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

I work as a personal trainer here.. there are plenty of jobs around you just need to be careful on the terms they offer such as accomodation. 

Any q's let me know


----------



## FVZmove (Jan 23, 2012)

AB-Fit said:


> I work as a personal trainer here.. there are plenty of jobs around you just need to be careful on the terms they offer such as accomodation.
> 
> Any q's let me know


I ab-fit thanx a lot for your reply!

So the thing is, i have an offer - of the major healthclub network operating in dubai - wich offers me about 520 pounds with acomodation, that is the basic salary, and then i receive comission. I have a friend working there and he is made 1500 pounds +/- on the first month. i have 2 questions.

Would i starve to death with 520 pounds? 
1500 pounds in dubai is ok?
thanx!


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

You could live of that just about as long as you dont go out/brunch or have travel expenses. I guess it also depends on the commission rate you receive per session as thats where the money is made obviously!

1500 on the first month is good as obviously it can take time to build up a client base and earn even more, but i would ask him how many hours a day he is working as ive heard Fitness First trainers tend to do looooong days. Personally I prefer a good work/play balance and where Im at now offers that quite nicely. 

Do you know what the commission rates are? What do the established trainers earn on average per month? And how many hours do they work for that return? Also what is the accomodation and where is it? 

Personally I get a much higher basic wage, as well as food, travel and live out allowance.. which means I live in a nice part of town away from usually poor staff accomm. My commission percentage may be lower due to these perks though.


----------



## Tara86 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lots of personal trainers here go solo & offer home-visits. They bring their own basic equipment (exercise ball, step, weights, mats) & usually charge Dhms. 250+ per hour. All of the ones I've spoken to seem to be fully-booked, with at least 5 sessions per day... which gives them a pretty nice income! Of course, to get to that situation, you would need to build up a good reputation first!


----------



## FVZmove (Jan 23, 2012)

AB-Fit said:


> You could live of that just about as long as you dont go out/brunch or have travel expenses. I guess it also depends on the commission rate you receive per session as thats where the money is made obviously!
> 
> 1500 on the first month is good as obviously it can take time to build up a client base and earn even more, but i would ask him how many hours a day he is working as ive heard Fitness First trainers tend to do looooong days. Personally I prefer a good work/play balance and where Im at now offers that quite nicely.
> 
> ...


Thannx ab fit!
i know how things are, and because i want to estabilish in a diferent country, in a diferent culture, i probably cannot demand to much for a good balance work/play need to work my way through some financial independence and then focused on not working myself to death and have some free time to enjoy.

I know that they work a lot, and that the acomodations should be minimal, something like a roof and a bed and not much more. Well, as a starting point i can be in situation that is nont perfect,and work myself out to sucess... 

Ok so we talked about "work", and what about "play"? lots of stuff going on in Dubai? whatdo you do in your free time? thank you


----------



## FVZmove (Jan 23, 2012)

Tara86 said:


> Lots of personal trainers here go solo & offer home-visits. They bring their own basic equipment (exercise ball, step, weights, mats) & usually charge Dhms. 250+ per hour. All of the ones I've spoken to seem to be fully-booked, with at least 5 sessions per day... which gives them a pretty nice income! Of course, to get to that situation, you would need to build up a good reputation first!


Thank you Tara. yes that is nice. Actually that is what im doing here, i go to people's home, with some functional fitness equipment and give them the workouts of their life (i like to think ). But here in Portugal things are bad, going worse and its a good time to start things all over again in some other place.So to do that, reputation building alllllll over again.... So probably i'll start on some gym and them, hopefully do my own thing (if it pays).

Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

When you say it's a point to start from, bear in mind you will have to work for them for two years. If you leave before then, you will have a labor ban.


----------



## Tiffanymaree (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, just wanted to ask you about the exercise and sports science degree you did, how did you find that? Are you go Dubai at the moment?


----------



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, if there's any personal trainers on here in the Jumierah/Umm Suqeim area, please can you PM me as I am looking for one to come to help me in the gym in my building. Thanks


----------

